# 22lr, is it back?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've been waiting to pickup a ruger 10/22 TALO I-tac for a couple years now. i finally found a good deal on it and would like to be able to shoot it. i quit looking for 22lr ammo a while back so i'm a bit out of touch there. 

is it readily available now? if so, what is the average price per round? thanks


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bulk cheap stuff can be bought for $.06 a round.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

still hit or miss for me but I am seeing it again from time to time.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You can always get it if you're willing to pay $0.10 a round, but I'm still finding that you have to be quick on the trigger to get the cheap stuff. PM me if you're having trouble, and I'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Cabelas had a bunch last week. Not sure if they still have any but did have some for several days at least. Remington 1400 round bucket for $89.00 (approx. $0.06/round). They had other brands/quantities available too. I didn't check those prices. Cal Ranch has it intermittently. I'd say it is still a bit hit and miss for local pickup.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Most Walmarts get a shipment once or twice a week and then stock it first thing in the morning, if they manage to get it on the shelf. If you check a Walmart every day for a week between 7:00 and 8:00 AM, you'll get some ammo. They limit the number of boxes you can buy though.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Jedidiah said:


> Most Walmarts get a shipment once or twice a week and then stock it first thing in the morning, if they manage to get it on the shelf. If you check a Walmart every day for a week between 7:00 and 8:00 AM, you'll get some ammo. They limit the number of boxes you can buy though.


 The Walmart by me (5600west)gets it twice a week and there is always a line waiting, been there 3 or 4 times and seems to be the same bunch waiting.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> The Walmart by me (5600west)gets it twice a week and there is always a line waiting, been there 3 or 4 times and seems to be the same bunch waiting.


I'd bet that if you were to ask the guys who are waiting every week if they have any .22 ammo that they'd be willing to sell, that they would love to sell you some.... at double, or triple the price they paid.

Don't buy from the scalpers. They'll quit buying it all when they can't double their money every time they buy out the supply.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fishrmn said:


> I'd bet that if you were to ask the guys who are waiting every week if they have any .22 ammo that they'd be willing to sell, that they would love to sell you some.... at double, or triple the price they paid.
> 
> Don't buy from the scalpers. They'll quit buying it all when they can't double their money every time they buy out the supply.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


 Not a problem I have managed to pick up some from Cabellas and done some bartering for some:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> Not a problem I have managed to pick up some from Cabellas and done some bartering for some:mrgreen:


Hehe... the lantern is cool

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can't believe this crap is still going. 

People shouldn't be buying this stuff from them. Leave them sitting with 10000 round of .22 in their basement when it goes down to .03 a round


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> Can't believe this crap is still going.
> 
> People shouldn't be buying this stuff from them. Leave them sitting with 10000 round of .22 in their basement when it goes down to .03 a round


Or report them to the ATF and IRS....that will put the damper on their activities.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Gunnies always has at least some .22 LR. Sometimes it's close to .10 a round though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You can buy some from Gallensons too. They will gladly charge you $60 for a brick.

I think those guys are shady jerk faces. :wacko:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bax* said:


> You can buy some from Gallensons too. They will gladly charge you $60 for a brick.
> 
> I think those guys are shady jerk faces. :wacko:


Same story at Al's here in Logan. If you're willing to get ripped off they have some. Still can't bring myself to shop there anymore.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I check Walmart, Cal Ranch and Sportsman's Warehouse almost every time I go and have yet to find any of the 550 bulk packs. Probably just bad timing on my part, I never go in the morning. The Walmart and Cal Ranch stores by me seem to have permanent signs up saying they don't have any 22lr ammo. 

I've got a couple of the 550 packs at home though and rarely go shooting any more, so I don't try real hard to find any.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

A month or two ago I saw a post on Facebook about their being remington thunderbolt bricks at cabelas for $33. I went to cabelas about 24 hours after the post and was sure they would all be gone but to my surprise they had quite a bit left. The limit was 1500 rounds so you could have bought 3 if you wanted to. I just picked up one and left the rest hoping poor suckers that actually needed some would get it and not the scalper hoarder dufuses.


----------

